# Burn mark on laminate counter top =/ Suggestions on how to fix/cover?



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

Good morning Everyone!

This is my first post. I've just recently found this site and think it's great!

So, a friend of mine has asked me if I could help her with this repair. Her tenants have burned her laminate counter-top and she and I are wondering what would be the best repair for this.

Any suggestions please? How would one fix this?

If I were to re-laminate the counter-tops, would I need to remove the old one? Or could I just glue the new laminate on top of the old one?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

hmmm.... consider an inlayed chopping block.

Not the best location, but... quick and easy though. 

You could resurface...a little involved...+ $$ and best done with router.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

I just watched an episode of Ask thid old house and they repaired that. Try checking on their site.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

That is in a tough spot. I had a burn in a townhouse I owned, but it was right around the corner from the sink and above the dishwasher. I did exactly as Big Bob suggested; I inlaid a chopping block, and it looked perfectly functional and natural. Because of this location, maybe you could do the same with a tile mosiac or a couple of individual decorative painted tiles. I have heard of laminate repairs being done, but never seen the results.


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.

Ya, the location is unfortunate. I was thinking of putting some tiles in there. 

How hard is it to re-laminate the countertops?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

for a newbee .. a very, very good chalange " how hard to re-laminate"?
the layout of the top / with full tile backsplash would be a good test of skills for pros with all the right tools and experiance. 


Troubleseeker is on the right track... an inlaid trivette..heat pad... tile or maybe a couple of large marble tiles ... location would be good for this..

to serve at counter or buffet style... and would not look out of place.

some good old threads on how to re-laminate are on this site...

If tenant is obligated to pick up the repair tab... leagally " like quality and kind" .. then best to get some contractor estimates... most would want to R&R tops and caution damage to tile back splash is very possible.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I seen a patch in a bar once, someone hit the bar with a blunt object and left a dent in the bar top.They fixed it. It was a perfect circle patch of the same laminate. I’m sure they cut the damaged spot out with a hole saw, how they cut the perfect circle patch to fit I’m not sure. You could tell it was a patch but they couldn’t of done a better job.


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Bob said:


> for a newbee .. a very, very good chalange " how hard to re-laminate"?
> the layout of the top / with full tile backsplash would be a good test of skills for pros with all the right tools and experiance.


This is very true. I actually didn't take the backsplash into consideration. That would be a nightmare trying to line that up without removing the tile back-splash 1st. All for a small burn on the counter. Wow!

I'm going to suggest to my friend that something be inlayed into the counter. Unless she wants a completely new countertop.

Thanks again everyone.

S


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> I seen a patch in a bar once, someone hit the bar with a blunt object and left a dent in the bar top.They fixed it. It was a perfect circle patch of the same laminate. I’m sure they cut the damaged spot out with a hole saw, how they cut the perfect circle patch to fit I’m not sure. You could tell it was a patch but they couldn’t of done a better job.


Thanks!

I've considered this also. We'll look around to see if we can find a match somewhere. This'll be tough though. I asked my friend and she doesn't have any extra pieces.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Worth a try before taking extreme measures.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

" I've considered this also. We'll look around to see if we can find a match somewhere. This'll be tough though. I asked my friend and she doesn't have any extra pieces."

Sink cut outs should always be left on site... they usually end up in a dumpster...


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

perfect place to router out correct depth and make the prettiest ceramic or tile like hot pad possible and grout it in. no match required and looks reasonable well,,,much better than a burn patch.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Siubee said:


> This is very true. I actually didn't take the backsplash into consideration. That would be a nightmare trying to line that up without removing the tile back-splash 1st. All for a small burn on the counter. Wow!
> 
> I'm going to suggest to my friend that something be inlayed into the counter. Unless she wants a completely new countertop.
> 
> ...


 I had tenant that burned a counter top! To repair this I laid ceramic tile over top of the laminate.
Fortunately, it wasn't as large as the one that you have!


----------



## Siubeer (Apr 12, 2010)

So, it was impossible to find the matching laminate. Even so, the HI store only sold a minimum of $100 worth.

So after experimenting with a few different tile patterns and arrangements, we picked one and I started routing the countertop.









The giant recess in the countertop. Woah, that was messy.








Being precise was tiring.








Test fit the tile pieces. Fits well.








Wall tile adhesive

Tomorrow I'm going to grout it then seal it.

I think it actually looks better than the original. :laughing:

Thank you all for your help.

Siubee.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

looking good! glad this is working out for you. 

post a finished project pic when your done. :thumbsup:


----------

